# On va voir s'il y a des fans...



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est dans onze jours qu'il sort!  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Raaah hâte de l'avoir... j'espère juste que la poste anglaise fait bien son travail!

A.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

Harry Potter?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

si c'est pas malheureux d'aller aux toilettes tous les onze jours


----------



## duracel (5 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas malheureux d'aller aux toilettes tous les onze jours


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

Flûte, ça a été rapide pour être trouvé...

Bon alors qui l'a commandé?

A.


Tiens cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas visité le site de Rowling...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Flûte, ça a été rapide pour être trouvé...
> 
> Bon alors qui l'a commandé?
> 
> ...




Pourquoi c bien Harry Potter ?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

Je suis pas fan, mais je suis en train de lire la série, et j'en suis au milieu du 5eme 
J'vais p'tet essayer de le lire en anglais celui la, ayant fait les autres en français...


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Harry Potter?



Tu veux parler d'Attripoter????    :rateau:

Je vais attendre qu'il sorte en poche / Français, j'ai pas aimé le 5...


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

Si c'est bien HP???
C'est tout simplement génial!


Comment dire? C'est un de ces rares bouquins où lorsqu'on commence, on est plongé dedans, rien n'existe ailleurs. Bien écrit, bien fichu, passionant!

Et n'hésitez pas à le lire en anglais, le niveau n'est pas difficile.

Bonne lecture!

A.


ps:
Ouais, ouais Harry dans le 5ème méritait des baffes... mais quel plaisir de retrouver Hogwart!


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> ps:
> Ouais, ouais Harry dans le 5ème méritait des baffes... mais quel plaisir de retrouver Hogwart!



Non, c'est les 700 pages ou il ne se passe *RIEN *qui méritent des baffes  :rateau:


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

si c'est comme le precedent tome, (je tété à glasgow lors de la sortie) c'est impressionant de voir ce qui se passe, tout les enfants , les grands, les vieux, bref TOUT le monde se rue chez les revendeurs, c'est impressionant et je parle de piles de  2 metres de haut par 2 metres de large :affraid:


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est les 700 pages ou il ne se passe *RIEN *qui méritent des baffes  :rateau:


 
Oh ben non!

A.

Flûte, il s'y passe quoi déjà...


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

Ouais bon d'accord la trame est un peu répétitive (on est chez Tonton, on commence les cours, Halloween, Noël, grosse baston contre Voldi, on se retrouve à la gare), mais... mais non franchement j'ai rarement été autant emporté par un livre.

Tiens qui a lu les livres bonus?

A.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

y'a des livres bonus 

Sinon, ça se lit bien, c'est pas de la littérature, mais c'est assez addictif...


----------



## sofiping (5 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rarement été autant emporté par un livre.



Essaye le seigneur des anneaux en livre  

Sinon j'ai été ultra contente de lire le premier  :love: ..... 
le deuxieme   ......
le troisieme   
le quatrieme  :mouais: .....
le cinqieme que je viens de finir :sleep:
J'ai adoré lorsqu'elle disait, au premier tome ,  qu'elle ne lacherait pas une miette de ses droits aux produits dérivés .... ben c'est raté


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> y'a des livres bonus
> 
> Sinon, ça se lit bien, c'est pas de la littérature, mais c'est assez addictif...



Deux petits bouquins qui se lisent en 20 minutes en prenant son temps et qui sont des fac-similés de deux livres lus par Harry. Ils ont été écrits par JKR pour une ½uvre de charité.

Sinon, ouais ce n'est pas de la grande littérature, mais c'est tout de même bien écrit.

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Essaye le seigneur des anneaux en livre


(Nooon je ne veux pas lancer une flamme war, donc tout ce qui suit est imho)
Que je me suis ennuyé à les lire eux... 
"- Oh c'est dur, cet anneau est lourd...
- Mon trèsor, méchants hobbits!, mon trésor
- Mon pauv' maître!"
Looouuurd!
Franchement, j'ai largement préféré _The Hobbit_.
Et les films (alors que pour HP, les films sont largement moins bien que les livres, même si lle 3ème est mieux...).
Enfin je suis content de les avoir lus avant d'avoir vu les films. Mais une fois, pas deux. 



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai été ultra contente de lire le premier  :love: .....
> le deuxieme   ......
> le troisieme
> le quatrieme  :mouais: .....
> ...


J'avais adoré le 3ème... lent à commencer, mais les derniers chapitres, je les ai enchaînés! Impossible de l'arrêter.
Elle avait dit ça? Tiens... bon... enfin elle aurait tort de cracher dessus... et puis son succès n'a pas été dû à ses produits et ses derniers n'ont pas changé son intégrité ou l'histoire (enfin je crois).

A.


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ouais Harry dans le 5ème méritait des baffes... mais quel plaisir de retrouver Hogwart!


Euh il mérite des baffes dans tous les tomes  
Cela dit pour un ado c'est normal de mériter des baffes    

Non, moi je trouve ça distraizant, mais c'est vrai que c'est toujours la même chose: *[attention spoiler ]* toute une histoire basée sur une certitude du petit crétin qui se révèle être fausse à la fin. Ah ben non c'était pas machin le méchant, ah ben non bidule il m'a sauvé la vie, ah ben non je fais le même rêve 5000 fois mais c'est pas grave, la dernière fois c'est forcément la bonne hein, ça va pas être un piège. Roh pitain, mais il faut lui expliquer dans quelle langue ??? Je parle pas le serpent moi !!     :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

et il sortira quand en anglais en france ? parce que le commmander je ne peux ...


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

Le 16 juillet , tu as une librairie Anglaise près de notre dame de Paris , elle s'appele Shakespeare and Co . Super sympathique la dedans  . Et les américaines :love:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2005)

On peut pas le trouver en VO à la FNAC ou ce genre de trucs? je me souviens avoir vu le 5 en VO là bas ya deux ans ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

ah ben j'irai peut-être là alors ... m'enfin faudrait pas qu'il y ait trop de monde ... j'ai pas le trop de monde ... alors le trop de monde anglais :affraid:


----------



## Zheng He (5 Juillet 2005)

Celui-là il est pas mal non plus :


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2005)

Lol, ça doit être savoureux


----------



## Zheng He (5 Juillet 2005)

Dans le même genre


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ben j'irai peut-être là alors ... m'enfin faudrait pas qu'il y ait trop de monde ... j'ai pas le trop de monde ... alors le trop de monde anglais :affraid:



Oooh ne t'en fais pas tous les fans l'auront acheté à minuit. 
Donc en arrivant dans la journée, cela devrait être bon.
Sinon tu as aussi WH Smith's sur Rivoli pas loin de la place de la Concorde ou Brentano's sur l'avenue de l'Opéra.

A.


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

De plus ça sort un samedi... nickel.  petit tour à la librairie anglaise du centre-ville.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2005)

Ya des librairies anglaises à Nantes ???


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Oooh ne t'en fais pas tous les fans l'auront acheté à minuit.
> Donc en arrivant dans la journée, cela devrait être bon.
> Sinon tu as aussi WH Smith's sur Rivoli pas loin de la place de la Concorde ou Brentano's sur l'avenue de l'Opéra.
> 
> A.




on s'y croisera surement 

Le seul pb avec HP, c'est que chaque année je me dis que je devrais relire tout ça pour me souvenir et puis je le fais pas et je mélange un peu tout...

C'est avec HP que je me suis "sérieusement" remis à lire en anglais


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est tout simplement terrible Harry Potter, je m'étais jetée dans la lecture du premier tome et je l'ai dévoré 

Rien à voir avec l'adaptation cinématographique... C'est tellement détaillé que cet univers étrange est un microcosme :love: (tiens un paradoxe :love: ) Tout est si bien pensé et si cohérant par rapport à l'environement...

J K Rowling ne manque certainement pas de créativité 

Je me suis laissée tenter par d'autres tomes et j'en ai même trouvé en VO en voyageant, ce n'est encore que plus agréable


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ben j'irai peut-être là alors ... m'enfin faudrait pas qu'il y ait trop de monde ... j'ai pas le trop de monde ... alors le trop de monde anglais :affraid:





La librairie que je t'ai indique maiwen est une toute petite librairie  :rose:


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Comment dire? C'est un de ces rares bouquins où lorsqu'on commence, on est plongé dedans, rien n'existe ailleurs.



Mais non, ce n'est pas rare du tout   Il y a des milliers de bouquins comme ça, mais ce ne sont pas forcément les mêmes pour tout le monde. Oublier l'extérieur quand on lit, c'est le principe même du plaisir de lire. Et ça marche aussi avec Proust quand on aime


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Adrienhb a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi ça m'arrive beaucoup trop souvent (d'ailleurs les bouquins où au contraire je ne me plonge pas, il arrive que je ne les termine pas), c'est pour ça qu'il m'arrive de faire des pauses où je ne lis rien, histoire de faire des nuits complètes de temps en temps  :rateau:

Euh pour Proust je réserve mon jugement


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ce n'est pas rare du tout   Il y a des milliers de bouquins comme ça, mais ce ne sont pas forcément les mêmes pour tout le monde. Oublier l'extérieur quand on lit, c'est le principe même du plaisir de lire. Et ça marche aussi avec Proust quand on aime



Ben non, il reste des moments personnels à partager avec une histoire, sans que pour autant elle soit partagée par tous. On aime, ou on aime pas. L'important est de sentir bien.

C'est à chaque page que l'on tourne que l'on a envie ou pas de tourner la suivante...

J'ai lu les 5 premiers avec divers avis sur chacun des tomes; ceci dit....quel talent! 
j'attends the number six.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on s'y croisera surement


Euuuh sans doute pas... je l'ai commandé sur amazon.co.uk... en plus a priori ça me coûtera moins cher...
 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ce n'est pas rare du tout   Il y a des milliers de bouquins comme ça, mais ce ne sont pas forcément les mêmes pour tout le monde. Oublier l'extérieur quand on lit, c'est le principe même du plaisir de lire. Et ça marche aussi avec Proust quand on aime



Bien sûr HP n'est pas le seul bouquin que j'ai dévoré... mais tout de même, cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu un tel plaisir à lire un livre.  JKR a tout de même un talent certain!

A.


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Moi je suis fan... je voulais l'acheter à Lyon en nocturne mais finalement j'irai à l'heure d'ouverture à Dijon... Pour le 7e, j'adorerais aller à Londres !  :love:


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ce n'est pas rare du tout   Il y a des milliers de bouquins comme ça, mais ce ne sont pas forcément les mêmes pour tout le monde. Oublier l'extérieur quand on lit, c'est le principe même du plaisir de lire. Et ça marche aussi avec Proust quand on aime



Oui, mais curieusement, j'ai l'impression que Proust c'est un poil moins vendeur que le petit sorcier (même que je ne suis jamais parvenu à me décider à lire ces trucs, je dois devenir décidément bien trop vieux... Mais l'effet décrit, je l'ai eu récemment encore avec les bouquins d'Alexander Kent, les aventures navales du capitaine Bolitho....


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> HP ? tu parles de LOVECRAFT ?


   j'y pensais aussi   
Moi Lovecraft j'ai arrêté, ça me fait faire des cauchemars  :affraid:
(Il parait que c'est paske j'ai trop d'imagination )


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> HP ? tu parles de LOVECRAFT ?
> si oui  :love:


 
Meuh non... *H*arry *P*otter..  

Jamais lu Lovecraft... juste un peu intéressé via le JdR.

A.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Ca y est, je viens de finir le tome 5!!!
Il est bien long à commencer, mais la fin vaut le coup 
Bon, maintenant, j'attends le 6...


----------



## iNano (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon, alors la question est : qui va mourir dans le tome 6 ?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Tout le monde sauf Harry ? 
Ca ferait une sacrée surprise!! 

Sinon, j'en sais rien du tout (et j'en ai pas la moindre idée)... :rose:


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors la question est : qui va mourir dans le tome 6 ?



peut-être celui qui ne sera pas dans le 7


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> j'y pensais aussi
> Moi Lovecraft j'ai arrêté, ça me fait faire des cauchemars  :affraid:
> (Il parait que c'est paske j'ai trop d'imagination )




  

Même si je ne suis pas fan(atique) de ce genre de littérature, ça vaut le coup effectivement de lire au moins un bouquin du bonhomme : comme dirait certains, ça devait être de la bonne !    parce que c'est vraiment fêlé dans le genre mais une vraie ambiance glauque de chez glauque.

Enfin, autant que je m'en rappelle : j'ai lu ça il y a 30 ans bien sonné, mais j'ai toujours un bouquin qui doit traîner dans les étagères.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je viens de finir le tome 5!!!
> Il est bien long à commencer, mais la fin vaut le coup
> Bon, maintenant, j'attends le 6...



La fin m'a trop fait pensé à l'assaut des Jedis dans l'arène de l'Attaque des Clones et de ce fait m'a un peu déçu. Enfin, au moins on est débarrassé de *biiip* qui était vraiment lourd dans ce volume.   

A. qui vient de se rendre compte qu'il ne sera pas là le jour de la livraison du livre... pourvu qu'il arrive en avance!


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

biiiip = *****, qui c'est fait tuer comme une m**de en tombant derrière un rideau ?? 





EDIT: PAS DE SPOILER :rateau:  ( merci Maïwen pour m'avoir prévenu :love: )


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> biiiip = *****, qui c'est fait tuer comme une m**de en tombant derrière un rideau ??


 
Ben ouais... pfff... je préférais le coup de la mort de Ron. Raaah le nombre de personnes que j'ai affolé en glissant "Tu en es où? Donc Ron est déjà mort? Non? oh excuse-moi!" 

A.

EDIT: itou


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Eidte la citation adrien, pour eviter de spoiler pour ceux qui ont po encore lu


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Heureusement que je l'ai lu hier soir ça, sinon, ca aurait bouler rouge


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2005)

En fait, faudrait p'tet faire un thread pour ceux qui ont lu... 

A.


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, pourquoi pas, mais ya tellement de trucs à dire que le mieux c'est d'aller sur un forum dédié.... quoi qu'il sont po marrants là dessus, faut rester hyper politiquement correct et surtout po critiquer :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, pourquoi pas, mais ya tellement de trucs à dire que le mieux c'est d'aller sur un forum dédié.... quoi qu'il sont po marrants là dessus, faut rester hyper politiquement correct et surtout po critiquer :rateau:


 
Ben ouais, c'est pour cela que je préfère en discuter ici. A priori on est fan, mais pas non plus die-hard fan. Et par exemple dire que Voldy en fait est l'oncle d'Harry ne va pas faire dégénérer le threa... comment ça j'en ai trop dit??? :rateau: 

A.


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> je préférais le coup de la mort de Ron.


 
QUOI ? RON MEURT ? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !! [/mode luke skywalker]


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> QUOI ? RON MEURT ? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !! [/mode luke skywalker]


 
Ben ouais, il apprend que sa mère va se remarier et que Lucius Malfoy va devenir son beau-père.

:bebe: 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

Aaaargh!
Non seulement un tour sur Amazon.co.uk vient de m'apprendre que je n'aurais pas mon volume avant jeudi (au mieux), mais en plus je viens de réaliser que je vais payer 10 Euros de plus que si je l'avais acheté à la Fnac.

Il y a des jours je vous jure... on se sent las, mais las... :sick:   

A.


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Sur Amazon.fr il est à 16 euros...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juillet 2005)

Il est à combien à la fnac ou ce genre de magasins? 
parce que question sous je commence à être un peu short   



( je poste actuellement depuis un PC sous  windows ME  tapez po  )


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Il est à combien à la fnac ou ce genre de magasins?
> parce que question sous je commence à être un peu short
> 
> 
> ...







En gros j'pense que c'est 15,99 si tu le commandes et 25,80 si tu vas à la fnac


----------



## iNano (15 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> En gros j'pense que c'est 15,99 si tu le commandes et 25,80 si tu vas à la fnac


Non, il est à 15,99 même si tu vas en magasin...


----------



## iNano (15 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas, je suis très très très impatiente... Il est temps!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juillet 2005)

j'espere qu'il est pas à 25, sinon  va encore falloir que je me prostitue :sick: :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2005)

J'irai jeter un coup d'oeil en librairie 

Je suis certaine de pas être déçue par ce tome... J'aime beaucoup la finesse d'imagination et des détails de J. K. Rowling :love:

Et la traduction française est vraiment bien faite, j'en ai lu en V.O.


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Vous les fans pourquoi vous aimez tant Harry Potter ?


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juillet 2005)

Demain, je fais le tour des magasins decherbourg


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous les fans pourquoi vous aimez tant Harry Potter ?


 Pourquoi tu poses des bêtes questions ?


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

mouarf :rateau:
pour ma part j'aime tellement que... j'ai précommandé par mégarde 2x le tome 6  :casse: j'ai besoin de vacances, moi


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu poses des bêtes questions ?





Pourquoi ne pas me répondre simplement ?


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous les fans pourquoi vous aimez tant Harry Potter ?




C'est un peu comme avoir un Mac, un sentiment d'appartenance à une secte... très étrange 

Vivement demain... je file rue de Rivoli...


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme avoir un Mac, un sentiment d'appartenance à une secte... très étrange
> 
> Vivement demain... je file rue de Rivoli...





Merci enfin une réponse valable  . Tu files a Wh SMITH ?  :rateau: , tu peux y aller a présent c ouvert a 00h00 j'ai vu ca dans " Paris voice "


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci enfin une réponse valable  . Tu files a Wh SMITH ?  :rateau: , tu peux y aller a présent c ouvert a 00h00 j'ai vu ca dans " Paris voice "




Euh... je suis pas accroc à ce point 
Je verrai si demain, j'y passerai. Sinon, Harry m'attendra encore quelques jours...

Merci juste de ne rien dévoiler dans les messages qui suivent


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas me répondre simplement ?


 Tu veux peut-être que je replace la question pour que tu puisses voir toi-même ? 

Tu veux que je me mette moi aussi à te poser des questions débiles même pas existencielles ? :rateau:

C'est comme si je te demandais "Pourquoi tu trolles ?" 

Conferre :



			
				gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous les fans pourquoi vous aimez tant Harry Potter ?


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux peut-être que je replace la question pour que tu puisses voir toi-même ?
> 
> Tu veux que je me mette moi aussi à te poser des questions débiles même pas existencielles ? :rateau:
> 
> ...





Je vous jure ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2005)

Je peux le faire aussi, regarde :love:

 

terrible, non :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vous les fans pourquoi vous aimez tant Harry Potter ?


Ça ne s'explique pas, c'est magique


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je peux le faire aussi, regarde :love:
> 
> 
> 
> terrible, non :love:





Oui mais le floode c pas ici , merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2005)

Tu peux vraiment parler SMG :love:


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Désolé Mademoiselle , j'ai des principes ....... si si c vrai  . Bon , je crois que je vais commence a lire ses livres


----------



## iNano (16 Juillet 2005)

Ca y est, je l'ai !!!!!!!!!     
Alors je vous dis à dans quelques jours !


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

je l'ai aussi depuis 1h environ ... la flaque ©  tout un rayon rempli ... peu de monde ... tranquille


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

Ouais...   Ben moi, il faut que j'attende qu'iNano l'aie fini  pour avoir le droit de le lire... Pfouh... Vous connaissez la violence conjugale ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...   Ben moi, il faut que j'attende qu'iNano l'aie fini  pour avoir le droit de le lire... Pfouh... Vous connaissez la violence conjugale ?


mais non tu le commence quand elle le lit pas  ... ou alors tu lui piques et tu vas faire de photocopies ... mais là je doute que le livre passe dans la machine :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non tu le commence quand elle le lit pas  ...


Elle ne le lâche pas depuis notre retour de la lib   et si je l'assommais et m'enfuyais avec Harry ? La campagne est vaste par ici    
En plus, elle ne me lâche rien... juste le nombre de pages (607... c'est tout?) et elle en est à la 50e...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne le lâche pas depuis notre retour de la lib   et si je l'assommais et m'enfuyais avec Harry ? La campagne est vaste par ici
> En plus, elle ne me lâche rien... juste le nombre de pages (607... c'est tout?) et elle en est à la 50e...


c'est écrit gros en plus  ... enfin pas tout petit ...


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Juillet 2005)

Finalement des amis sont d'accord pour me racheter celui que je vais recevoir jeudi... doooonc... je l'ai acheté aujourd'hui.... 
Dingue que la Fnac le vende 10 Euros moins cher... les petits libraires vont faire une drôle de tête.

A. qui compte bien l'avancer ce week-end... j'avais mis à peine 4 jours pour le précédent...mmh...mouais... pas sûr que je puisse... mais sait-on jamais s'il est encore plus passionant que les précédents.


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Finalement des amis sont d'accord pour me racheter celui que je vais recevoir jeudi... doooonc... je l'ai acheté aujourd'hui....
> Dingue que la Fnac le vende 10 Euros moins cher... les petits libraires vont faire une drôle de tête.
> 
> A. qui compte bien l'avancer ce week-end... j'avais mis à peine 4 jours pour le précédent...mmh...mouais... pas sûr que je puisse... mais sait-on jamais s'il est encore plus passionant que les précédents.


tu les avais lus en anglais les précédents ?


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Une question c du langage enfantin ses livres ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Une question c du langage enfantin ses livres ?


non je trouve pas ... pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non je trouve pas ... pourquoi cette question ?





J'avais lu a l'origine que Harry Potter était destiné aux enfants donc un langage enfantin , non ?   . J'aimerai lire ses livres mais je sais pas a quoi m'attendre . Désolé de me renseigner


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu a l'origine que Harry Potter était destiné aux enfants donc un langage enfantin , non ?   . J'aimerai lire ses livres mais je sais pas a quoi m'attendre . Désolé de me renseigner


tu ne pourras pas te faire d'idée sans le lire ... certains te diront comme nous que c'est super, d'autres que c'est de la merde ... mais si toi tu ne le lis pas tu n'en auras aucune idée ...

quand au langage enfantin, ben tu vois, il y'a aussi des gens adulte qui parlent normalement aux enfants sans gazouiller  ... alors forcément y'a ptet pas de mots super littéraire et tout mais c'est pas non plus petit ours brun


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Merci maiwen  . Tu les a lu en anglais ?


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu les avais lus en anglais les précédents ?



Vi j'ai lu les 7 livres en anglais... pfff... dire qu'il y en a plus que deux en comptant celui qui vient de sortir... pfff... Espérons qu'elle sorte le 8ème avec les histoires non racontées des personnages secondaires... 

A.


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Vi j'ai lu les 7 livres en anglais... pfff... dire qu'il y en a plus que deux en comptant celui qui vient de sortir... pfff... Espérons qu'elle sorte le 8ème avec les histoires non racontées des personnages secondaires...
> 
> A.


les 7 ? ... y'en a 7 ? j'en suis restée au 6ème moi ... j'ai raté quelque chose ?  

gregg non je les ai pas lu en anglais, enfin j'ai commencé le 1er en anglais mais jamais fini


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Merci Maiwen  .


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu a l'origine que Harry Potter était destiné aux enfants donc un langage enfantin , non ?   . J'aimerai lire ses livres mais je sais pas a quoi m'attendre . Désolé de me renseigner



Harry Potter est écrit en tout sauf en langage enfantin.  C'est aussi bien d'un bon niveau dans la forme que dans le fond. JKR n'hésite pas à aborder des thèmes dures, mais pas de façon provoc', bien au contraire. En d'autres termes, elle ne prend pas ses lecteurs pour des imbéciles.
L'histoire en plus est bien fichue, l'univers cohérent, bref cela se tient.

Une anecdote, deux en fait. La librairie où je vais depuis près de 20 ans est une librairie spécialisée jeunesse. En discutant avec la libraire, j'ai appris deux choses:
- Avec les livres dont vous êtes le héros, la collection chair de poule (ou un nom du genre), Harry Potter est le phénomène éditorial dans les collections jeunesses. Mais il écrase de très loin tous les autres.
- À la sortie du premier tome (alors qu'il n'était pas connu), elle m'expliquait qu'après l'avoir lu, elle a déclaré à ses collègues qu'ils venaient de découvrir un auteur. Avis partagé par les autres libraires jeunesse puisqu'ils lui décernèrent un prix.

Ah vi... rappelons que la folie marketing (merchandising, films, etc...) a commencé autour du 3ème, 4ème volume.  Avant le succès n'a été dû qu'au bouche à oreille. C'est vraiment la qualité de l'½uvre qui en a fait le succès.

Bref... mais qu'attends-tu pour le lire??? 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les 7 ? ... y'en a 7 ? j'en suis restée au 6ème moi ... j'ai raté quelque chose ?



Il y a pour l'instant 6 romans et deux livres bonus. 
Et ah vi pour l'anglais, le niveau est tout de même accessible.

Bonne lecture!

A. qui devrait aller vider la vaisselle avec ses petits cousins... à de suite...


----------



## Gregg (16 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Harry Potter est écrit en tout sauf en langage enfantin.  C'est aussi bien d'un bon niveau dans la forme que dans le fond. JKR n'hésite pas à aborder des thèmes dures, mais pas de façon provoc', bien au contraire. En d'autres termes, elle ne prend pas ses lecteurs pour des imbéciles.
> L'histoire en plus est bien fichue, l'univers cohérent, bref cela se tient.
> 
> Une anecdote, deux en fait. La librairie où je vais depuis près de 20 ans est une librairie spécialisée jeunesse. En discutant avec la libraire, j'ai appris deux choses:
> ...




Réponse par message privé


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2005)

Ayé... acheté...

Pour ce qui est du langage enfantin, non... effectivement.
Plutot dur par moment, même. C'est pas facile mais le thème de la magie étant récurrent, une fois que tu connais plus ou moins les personnages et les termes de magie... ça va 

L'amie qui m'a fait découvrir HP a 55 ans, d'ailleurs elle passe ce soir et je l'attend pour nous faire un Gin & Tonic... She's irish... She's sweet and smart  

Bonjour chez vous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

*Personnellement je connais mieux*
le Gin Tonic qu'Harry Potter....


----------



## sofiping (16 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ayé... acheté...
> L'amie qui m'a fait découvrir HP a 55 ans ..... Bonjour chez vous



la mienne en avait 65 , prof d'arts plastique et grande intellectuelle .... gagné    

moi je vais faire comme pour le 5 , je vais attendre qu'il le sorte en poche


----------



## sofiping (16 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu a l'origine que Harry Potter était destiné aux enfants donc un langage enfantin , non ?   . J'aimerai lire ses livres mais je sais pas a quoi m'attendre . Désolé de me renseigner



Arrete de te poser des questions sur un livre que tu n'as pas lu , tu achetes le 1er en poche ou tu te le fait preter ..... et tu lis ..... et tu viens expliquer ici ce que t' en penses ..... ça n'est qu'un livre , c'est pas une grenade   :mouais:


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

L'important c'est de partir dessus en oubliant tout ce qu'on t'a dit dessus et d'oublier les films (plutot pas trop mal d'ailleurs). Tu pourras toujours t'arrêter en cours de route...


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Merci , je vais commencer a lire ce livre devant un thé a la menthe a marrakech  .


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci , je vais commencer a lire ce livre devant un thé a la menthe a marrakech  .


Excellente idée  ... tu nous diras ce que tu as pensé de l'écriture "enfantine" de cette oeuvre  
Même dans la version française, je suis tombée sur quelques mots inconnus  ... mais essaie en anglais, ça vaut vraiment le coup  
En tout cas, moi, je suis totalement fan... et j'adoooore le style du Professeur Rogue (Snape) dans les films  
Bah, on ne se refait pas :rose: 

Bonne nuit aux fans  et ne lisez pas trop tard


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Excellente idée  ... tu nous diras ce que tu as pensé de l'écriture "enfantine" de cette oeuvre
> Même dans la version française, je suis tombée sur quelques mots inconnus  ... mais essaie en anglais, ça vaut vraiment le coup
> En tout cas, moi, je suis totalement fan... et j'adoooore le style du Professeur Rogue (Snape) dans les films
> Bah, on ne se refait pas :rose:
> ...





Merci et iNano a finit de le lire ?


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci et iNano a finit de le lire ?


Elle a un super bon niveau en anglais, mais il y a tout de même 607 pages  Elle en a lu 150


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Elle a un super bon niveau en anglais, mais il y a tout de même 607 pages  Elle en a lu 150





Bien espérons pour toi que pendant la semaine elle ait finit  :love:


----------



## SuperCarotte (17 Juillet 2005)

Peut être que la question a déjà été posée, mais la date Française est déjà prévue ou pas ?
Septembre pour le mettre dans le caddie avec le cartable ?
Ou Décembre pour le mettre sous le sapin ?


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

SuperCarotte a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que la question a déjà été posée, mais la date Française est déjà prévue ou pas ?
> Septembre pour le mettre dans le caddie avec le cartable ?
> Ou Décembre pour le mettre sous le sapin ?





Le 1er octobre


----------



## SuperCarotte (17 Juillet 2005)

Pfff ... exprès pour me contrarier ...   
Merci pour la réponse


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci , je vais commencer a lire ce livre devant un thé a la menthe a marrakech  .



tu veras , t'auras fini le livre avant ton thé


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> tu veras , t'auras fini le livre avant ton thé





Il faut qu'il soit evoutant alors


----------

